# Cat Trying to Grab Food



## Shabbydoll (Oct 7, 2008)

My younger cat Ava keeps trying to eat my food when ever I am eating. She strolls underneath the table, jumps on the chair next to me and tries to get at the food. I know she's not hungry because both my cats get fed before I eat. Ava has always been possessive over her own food and now she seems to be getting possessive with mine. I have never fed her from the table. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Ever since my 2 kitties jumped right onto my plate whilst I was eating I now close the door so they can't come in until I'm finished! lol


----------



## lauraj (Oct 20, 2009)

My cats are the same, especially one of them, she comes up on the table and tries to eat off my plate, so I push her away and take her off the table. The other day I looked away for a second to the TV and she started to lick my plate!!! When I pushed her away she resisted and was generally being very stubborn. I hope we can find a solution that doesn't mean locking them out of the room!


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

My husband used to have this problem when he bought a chinese takeaway, beef something or other (apart from that we've always eaten veggie/vegan at home, which doesn't tend to interest them) and I'm afraid his solution was to shut the cat out while he was eating. So my suggestion would be to eat vegan for a while (or else put a load of pepper on top of some food to put the cat off, though that might be a bit mean).


----------



## Shabbydoll (Oct 7, 2008)

I guess I'll just put her in the other room until we are done. Maybe eating vegan would be good for both me as well as training the cats. Thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## CrazyCatGirl (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Shabbydoll. I'm afraid I'm vegetarian and our two beg for everything I prepare! They're all different though, so I hope you have luck with yours  x


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

CrazyCatGirl said:


> Hi Shabbydoll. I'm afraid I'm vegetarian and our two beg for everything I prepare! They're all different though, so I hope you have luck with yours  x


I'm veggie but eat a lot of vegan stuff and I agree that they do take an interest in anything with dairy produce, milk, butter, cream, cheese, but they really do leave the vegan stuff alone. For example, I use soya milk on my cereal, my husband uses cow's milk. Guess whose cereal bowl they have their faces in, not mine. I accept, though, that for anybody who's a serious carnivore, the cure might be worse than the problem.


----------



## Izzy&Winstonpussycats (Oct 21, 2009)

my 2 10 week old kittens are the same, especially with cheese and onion crisps! Crazy cats!


----------



## phil.kennedy99 (Oct 28, 2009)

lol ours are the same 

one of ours when he was very young, pinched a sour cream and chive pringle from my gf's hand. Now, as soon as you either open a packet of pringles or chew them, once they hear the `pop` or the `crunch` they charge into the room and ravage you looking for the things. It can be quite hilarious.

For now we have to throw ours out of the room while we eat. Although now they are getting wise to this and team up and separate while we try to throw them out. You grab one and the other hides, you get him out then the other runs in the room etc.

All the time you cant put your plate down cause theyll have it lol


----------



## Shabbydoll (Oct 7, 2008)

Ava really killed me one time when I was eating sushi with my boyfriend. I turned to speak to him and while my attention was on him, Ava grabbed the sushi right out of my chopsticks.

He was laughing at that for HOURS. LOL



Lulu's owner said:


> I'm veggie but eat a lot of vegan stuff and I agree that they do take an interest in anything with dairy produce, milk, butter, cream, cheese, but they really do leave the vegan stuff alone. For example, I use soya milk on my cereal, my husband uses cow's milk. Guess whose cereal bowl they have their faces in, not mine. I accept, though, that for anybody who's a serious carnivore, the cure might be worse than the problem.


I don't eat a lot red meat as it is...mostly fish and chicken but I have always considered going veggie. I dunno. We'll see.


----------

